# FUR STOP ST.CHARLES SAT. DEC. 11



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

You offer the guy $4, it's not enough, and he sells for $3????? Had a guy from the Flint area with 500, offered $4.25. Talked with a friend of his, said he sold them a few weeks later for $3.50. Several guys in the state, with several thousand each, offered $4.25, offer declined.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Maybe they didn't like the buyer


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Chriss83 said:


> Maybe they didn't like the buyer


Lmfao


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Maybe the trapper has been around long enough to have experienced similar to what I did.

I was part of a sort of fox fur co-op back in the 70's-early 80's. There were 5 of us trappers and we'd get all of our fox together and have 5-6 buyers come over and make a sealed bid. High bidder would come back and go through each trappers lot and buy. It was a loose thing and there was corruption so after about 5-6 years it was disbanded and at that time the other buyers had quit coming to bid. 

A couple of guys always got a higher average than the other 3 even when they trapped and caught fox on properties right next door to one of us so they really might be catching fox from the same litter. I found out these 2 guys were stopping by the one buyers house who ALWAYS won the bid to drop off a jug of Jack or a couple of chickens wherever they butchered, or a 12-pack og Bud, etc. 

I also found out that they had a deal with that same buyer to flesh & board his green beaver at $0.50/ea. They fleshed on the boards using a couple of old axe heads! During those years I’d go out and speak with different buyers as to what they were paying and if they were interested in bidding. Whenever I found a buyer willing to pay a few $$ higher and be a bidder these 2 guys would nix the deal. That was when I pulled the frigin plug and got out of the lopsided co-op. 
Just a little background on my old days of trapping And dealing with crooked buyers And crooked trappers!!!!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Here’s another experience.
I was at a buyers place with my fox one night and I see a kid that I’d mentored there with some fox. The highschool kid had washed his fox and put them in his grandma’s dryer and dried them. They looked like big puffballs and the red color had been washed out of them so they looked a light straw color! The buyer, without a word, made him an offer and the kid took it And left. 

The kid no sooner got out the door and the buyer and 2 of his buddies went crazy laughing at the kid and calling him stupid and other derogatory names as I remember while I’m standing there waiting. Now this kid had pissed me off that same year because he’d gone to several of my property owners that he’d rode with me checking traps the previous year and me showing him how to make the Disco set. He told them a line of BS that I said he could trap the property and I wouldn’t be So I lost the properties. Now that being said, he still didn’t deserve to be treated by the buyer and his buddies the way they did behind his back And never explained to him what he did wrong. Yes, if I hadn’t been there I wouldn’t have known the type of A-hole the buyer was either but I was there So it sucked to be him!!

That buyer never got a chance to see my fox except as when I walked out then door he might have got a glimpse!!! That buyer was from the Coleman area.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Never get mad at your money.Personalties aside,peeps sell for different reasons at different times.Buyers are similarily affected.If you have fur to sell and can hold it id advise waiting til after the next FH Sale and their results. My greatest fear is China moves to annex Taiwan,resulting in sanctions by the USA adding to further trade disruption.Unfortunately with no solid orders our outlook on prices continues to be strictly speculative.case in point earlier we were comfortable at the 4.00 average level on muskrats,today not feeling comfortable at any level.


----------

